# Piaggio ape



## Fathead

Hi guys and girls

i am now the proud owner of an ape 50

Anyone know where all the cheap insurance hides ?

Any help would be good

thanks

fathead


----------



## Dr Steve

Hi Fathead,

Welcome to this *Coffee* website

For insurance you need to talk to meerkats, but I've never tried to insure a monkey!


----------



## coffeebean

I insure mine with Mobilers - very reasonable and linked to Caterers Club for Public Liability insurance

Andy


----------



## Fathead

Hi Coffeebean

had a quote from them today just over £800 my 4 x 4 Mud plugger cost less


----------



## Daren

It might be worth trying Carol Nash. They specialise in bike/scooter insurance.... Being a Piaggio it's worth a punt


----------



## squirge

Very cool, I have a Vespa 150 Super. Can't help thinking the Ape 50 must be incredibly slow?


----------



## squirge

Sorry no idea about insurance for, presumably commercial.


----------



## Daren

squirge said:


> Very cool, I have a Vespa 150 Super. Can't help thinking the Ape 50 must be incredibly slow?


Nice! My misses has an ET3 small frame and I've got a Lambretta Golden Special and a PX200e

Where in Essex are you?


----------



## mym

Dr Steve said:


> Hi Fathead,
> 
> Welcome to this *Coffee* website
> 
> For insurance you need to talk to meerkats, but I've never tried to insure a monkey!


Ape is italian for bee (they are sort-of like fatter vespas after all... vespa being italian for wasp).


----------



## Fathead

Thanks people insurance sorted


----------

